# matshita dvd-ram UJ8A0AS does not burn



## raphmandi (Sep 21, 2012)

i have an acer aspire 5750, and it has a matshita dvd-ram UJ8A0AS. the dvd0ram does not burn anymore, it keeps giving me the burning speed error each time i try to burn something. what should i do?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried a different burning software?
Brand of the media you are using and have you tried a different brand?
Does the drive read CD/DVD media?
Likely a failed drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Brand of the media you are using and have you tried a different brand?


as Tyree said, what is the brand of blank you are using? Use only name brand blanks (Sony, TDK, Phillips etc) Do not use generic brands. Also burn at the slowest possible speed for the blank media. If it still fails Try updating the firmware 
*SmartPack - Firmware Auto Upgade Program for Optical Storage Products*


----------

